# WTS: Stateline Tack Grazing Muzzle



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Brand NEW unused, COB grazing muzzle. Bought for my hackney pony. It was to large. 
Still in original wrap etc.
35.00+5.00shpg
[email protected]


----------

